# twitch.tv video not loading on firefox



## clawhammer (Oct 13, 2019)

I have gnome3 installed and youtube videos play but when I go to twitch.tv and select a stream the player is blank. I reset all my history in firefox but that didnt work. Does anyone know what twitch isnt working?


----------



## meine (Oct 13, 2019)

It could be that twitch.tv needs the Widevine DLL to play its (DRM?) content. www/firefox on FreeBSD has no implementation for it as opposed to other operating systems, other browsers here (can, not tested) have the same challenge.

I encountered the same problem, the solution is posted in another thread on this forum (<-- click the red text to get there).

As using an external program like multimedia/mpv maybe feels like you have to make stupid extra mouse clicks, but this dedicated multimedia viewer gives a much better picture to watch! After all a browser is like a Swiss army knife, but not a multimedia player...


----------



## shkhln (Oct 13, 2019)

meine said:


> Probably this is because twitch.tv needs the Widevine DLL to play its DRM content.



Do they? Where exactly?


----------



## meine (Oct 13, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Do they? Where exactly?


Excuse my bad English that could have caused confusion: I don’t know for sure that twitch.tv needs Widevine, but as the symptoms -- not playing a media stream -- are the same, I suspect a DRM-ish media stream.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 13, 2019)

meine said:


> I don’t know for sure that twitch.tv needs Widevine



To my knowledge it doesn't.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 13, 2019)

```
Object { name: "BindingError", message: "Cannot pass non-string to std::string", stack: "BindingError: Cannot pass non-string to std::string\npe/n<@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:23752\nBindingError@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js line 1 > Function:4:34\nge@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:24689\ntoWireType@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:43043\nwrite@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:35961\ntoWireType@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:36198\n@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:38669\nz/</t<@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:37516\nWebMediaPlayer@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js line 1 > Function:4:34\nc</e.prototype.dispatch/this.activePlayers[r]<@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:65215\ne@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:2801\nc</e.prototype.dispatch@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:65161\nc</e.prototype.ready@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:65657\nonRuntimeInitialized@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:64748\ne@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:62497\ndn@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:62885\ne@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:64116\nt@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:21066\nr@https://static.twitchcdn.net/assets/wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:21086\n" }
wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:65476

TypeError: this.activePlayers[r] is undefined
2 wasmworker.min-d765afefb035f54cd619.js:1:65476
```

As far as I can see that site is just broken in Firefox.


----------



## meine (Oct 13, 2019)

I tried twitch.tv in www/otter-browser and it says that my browser doesn‘t support playing the video (Error #6000). multimedia/mpv displays well.

www/otter-browser plays eg. youtube video‘s well.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 13, 2019)

It works for me with www/chromium


----------



## clawhammer (Oct 21, 2019)

Alexander88207 said:


> It works for me with www/chromium


chromium works for me also. thanks.


----------



## nrgmilk (Nov 2, 2019)

Both Fireox and Chromium can play.

Chromium's user-agent string contain "Linux" then os detects "Linux".
But Firefox user-agent sring is not contain "Linux" only "FreeBSD".

if chaned user-agent, It can play on Firefox too.


----------



## andersbo87 (Nov 26, 2019)

nrgmilk said:


> Both Fireox and Chromium can play.
> 
> Chromium's user-agent string contain "Linux" then os detects "Linux".
> But Firefox user-agent sring is not contain "Linux" only "FreeBSD".
> ...


Thanks for the tip, nrgmilk !
A small tip if you, like me, couldn't change the user agent in Firefox manually (I must have done something wrong):

There's an extension for Firefox, called User-Agent Switcher that can be installed. To get it to change the user agent to Linux, click the new icon, then under "Select Web Browser", click the Firefox icon. Then under Select Operating System, click the Linux icon (the penguin icon).

When I changed the user agent to Linux, I got Twitch to work again on my Firefox browser.


----------

